# Camo clothing ozone locker



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

So, I finally completed my locker last night. It's 48" wide by 24" deep. Cabela's sells a locker called the Crush and I looked at it and the ozone generator that it contains. I built mine out of 2x4's and 3/4" plywood. A lot of cabinet style (Kreg) connections that use pocket hole fastening was sued for my locker. 3/4" plywood might be a little overkill, but it really adds to the structural integrity of the locker. I also wanted to be able to roll mine around my shop and tuck it away in the offseason, so I put lockable caster on the bottom. My ozone generator was purchased from ozonekits on eBay and I have the lowest output (1 gram) after speaking to the manufacturer about my application. However, this output is double the output of the one that sits inside the Crush locker on Cabelas. I also bought a cycle timer from the same person so I could moderate it a little more and I installed an electrical box inside my locker so I can also directly plug in the ozone generator if I want to run it for a period at full-on. A little built in shelf on the upper left hand side is where I put the generator. All of my joints were screwed or nailed with the addition of liquid nails adhesive. I used a silicone seal for the door since silicone has good resistance against ozone. My plan is to only run the ozone in a cycled manner during the hunting season and the rest of the time, keep it sealed. I put three clasps along the door edge which really puts a decent amount of pressure on the seal to keep it tight. Also, I installed a few hooks on the inside of the door for packs. gloves, hats, socks, or even if I want to hang my bow. I have two more hooks that I need to install a little lower on the door. Finally, I installed two wooden closet rods and no interior shelving because I wanted to keep it simple and maximize the internal space. I have a bunch off wooden hangers that I'll use for all my camo clothes and base layers. I'm not too worried about any rubber items because I'll limit their exposure. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Very high-quality build. Your clothes should remain scent-free through the apocalypse!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome build. I'm sure it is much better quality than the crush model.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like an awesome build


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

careful with your bow. Ozone eats up plastic.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

All loaded up.


----------



## Phire Phite (Jul 15, 2015)

Really nice...sick garage.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Phire Phite said:


> Really nice...sick garage.


Thanks. Actually it's my shop that is connected to the back of my garage. I'm very fortunate, but I worked really hard to finally have my dream shop.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

That is sweet.


----------



## charleswv (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, so I'm a total newbie on this ozone stuff. So please be gentle. Couple questions for anyone - 
1. What does the ozone machine actually do and how?
2. When using a cabinet like this, how long do you have to run the ozone machine before it has done it's job?
3. How long will a treatment last in a cabinet like this?
4. If the user turns the ozone machine off, will it lessen the affect ozone has on rubber or plastic items?

But, great looking build, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

There are a number of places that warn against ozone: http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/environmental_health/eoha/pdf/Ozone_Generator_Fact_Sheet.pdf

More information: http://www.ozoneapplications.com/products/Residential/q&a_ozone.htm

I think you need to do it smartly if you plan to do something with ozone. I have a sealed cabinet (I'm sure it's not absolutely airtight, but I think I did a pretty good job) and I plan to only run it during the hunting season and even then, at pretty low levels. Additionally, my generator emits 1 gram/hr which is pretty low if you look around at other systems.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have no scientific evidence that it works, but I've been pretty happy do far this season. I had two doe directly down wind of me last weekend and I was just waiting for them to blow, but to my surprise, they went through my scent stream and kept walking at a normal pace. I also take an unscented shower before I go out and spray down my boots, and wipe down my equipment, but this has been good so far. I don't know if I really needed the timer because I usually just let it go for a couple of cycles the day before I'm going to hunt and then shut it down and keep the doors sealed. At the beginning when I opened the doors, I would get that fresh lumber smell, but that has now been gone for a long time since I've been running the ozone generator.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

do you know about how much you have invested in this?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

SOOOO nice! So glad to hear you bought the ozone generator off Ebay! They are so simple to make for hundreds of dollars less! Good work!


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a similar set up. I am a fan of the O3. Be careful with it though it will eat plastic. I have mine set to a timer. It only runs for 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours at night. 2-4am and 2-4 pm that way my stuff gets a blast before I go out. I did ruin a pair of rubber boots and a bunch of calls and all my elastic straps my first year because I ran it all the time.


----------



## 8talltines (Nov 8, 2011)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

It will also, over time, eat stitchings in clothing, and who knows what the potential long-term affects it might or might not have to bow strings....very long term of course, but still....


----------



## Mpittm2 (Dec 9, 2015)

First time poster new to the forum...first off, well done sir. I am going to be attempting to make one of these for myself. I was wondering if you allowed for any ventilation in the enclosure? Not sure if it was needed or would it defeat the purpose...also is there anything that you would do differently now that you have used it for a while? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Burgmane (Oct 14, 2014)

Mpittm2 said:


> First time poster new to the forum...first off, well done sir. I am going to be attempting to make one of these for myself. I was wondering if you allowed for any ventilation in the enclosure? Not sure if it was needed or would it defeat the purpose...also is there anything that you would do differently now that you have used it for a while?
> Thanks in advance


I haven't built one of these myself but I have seen others with ventilation. Some others decided not to seal theirs up so well to allow for some airflow, the belief being the power of the ozone is so strong you WANT some to escape and circulate...those guys are the ones that only run theirs for 20 mins or so before they dress and head afield (it seems).

There are also builds with closed circuit ventilation systems, say...a bathroom exhaust fan at the top of the closet connected to some dryer hose that reattaches at the bottom of the closet, to allow the air inside to circulate and move around All of the clothing and equipment.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great, I had my lacrosse rubber boots in a non air tight tote running ozone for 3 hrs and it completely ruined them. I learned my lesson needless to say. I'm now paranoid to use my ozone machine.


----------



## EM12 (Oct 27, 2015)

tagged


----------

